# Low Testosterone & Thyroid Issues...



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Posting this here since it seems relevant to this part of the forum -- mods feel free to move wherever...

I'm curious if anyone else is being treated for low testosterone, as well as a thyroid issue. In particular, I'm wondering at what times you take your medicine(s) or apply your testosterone gel, and if there have been any interactions.

For me, I have been taking my 62.5 MCG of Levothyroxine at 0630 in the morning, followed by applying a 5 GM Androgel packet at 0830. I am starting to think there may be an interaction between the two drugs. I say this because my mornings are full of nausea and tiredness, with a bulk of the nausea burning off by late afternoon / early evening.

My limited understanding is that Androgel, being a testosterone replacement, causes spikes in cortisol (which normally happen in the AM, linked to circadian rhythms). This same cortisol is also responsible for assisting the thyroid with its own daily functions. My fuzzy logic is wondering if there is some interaction between the two, possibly enough to cause noticeable nausea, anxiety at times, excessive tiredness, etc. Or perhaps it is stressing the adrenal system to be taking thyroid medicine and testosterone gel so close together (within 2 hours of each other).

Thanks in advance!


----------

